# cpc study guide 2011



## ladyd103 (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a 2011 study guide from AAPC they would like to sell? If so e-mail me at ratcliff_dianne@yahoo.com I took the test last Saturday and made a 65%.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Dec 13, 2011)

*2012 or 2011*

Are you sure you want a 2011 as you will be taking the 2012 exam. Also, it might be cheaper for just a study guide to purchase the AAPC practice exam.


----------



## hopedendy (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a study guide,but you will need the 2012 information, unless you are taking the eam before the end of the year. Hope Dendy,CST,CPC
I would recommend buying a practice test, that is what helped me past.


----------



## ladyd103 (Dec 13, 2011)

*study guide*



hopedendy said:


> I have a study guide,but you will need the 2012 information, unless you are taking the eam before the end of the year. Hope Dendy,CST,CPC
> I would recommend buying a practice test, that is what helped me past.



Do you think the Practice exams will help me more then the study guide would? email me please ratcliff_dianne@yahoo.com. thanks


----------



## Olguita18 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! Yoo took the CPC exam last Saturday and you already have your score? I also took my CPC exam, however my score is not posted yet. 
Good luck with the re-take exam!


----------



## ness6675 (Dec 15, 2011)

Olguita18 said:


> Wow! Yoo took the CPC exam last Saturday and you already have your score? I also took my CPC exam, however my score is not posted yet.
> Good luck with the re-take exam!



I also took my exam last saturday 12/10 and still waiting for my score. It's killing me not knowing my score.  Well good luck to both of us!!


----------



## JudyW (Dec 15, 2011)

I would like to suggest that you use both the study guide and purchase at least one of the online exams as that will give you the best chance of passing your exam.  If you have any questions that I may be able to help you with please email me and I will be happy to help you.


----------



## ladyd103 (Dec 15, 2011)

JUDY WILSON said:


> I would like to suggest that you use both the study guide and purchase at least one of the online exams as that will give you the best chance of passing your exam.  If you have any questions that I may be able to help you with please email me and I will be happy to help you.



Thanks i will


----------



## RonMcK3 (Dec 18, 2011)

I suggest that you work against a time limit when you use the practice test(s). Each one has 50 questions, so, allow yourself 1/3 of your 5 hr 40 min for a full exam. This will help you be ready. The practice tests are made up by the same folks who prepare the exams, so, these are most like what you'll face on the real exam. You can take each practice test as many times as you want to help get quicker at finding codes.

The study guide also includes 35 sample questions at the back which you want to complete in 80 minutes or less. You have answers and rationales to help you both with the chapter questions and the end of book test.

As others have said, reach out for whatever help you need. There are lots of people here who are happy to help.

Cheers,


----------



## vwash (Dec 20, 2011)

*Free 2011 CPC Study Guide*

Hi Diane, I am from Detroit,MI.  

I have a 2011 CPC Study Guide you can have for *FREE!!!*  It has a 150 question practice test in the back which I never took so hopefully that will be helpful to you.  It also has an accompanying CD that has 2 other practice test on it, but I took those.  I can still send you the book and CD.  If you want it, just email me where you want me to send it to and I'll get it to you asap. (vw.wash@live.com) 

I just want to say I know how it is to fail the CPC.  The first TWO times I took the test, I failed (60% and 57%).  Talk about an ego crusher.  But I re-cooperated (because I was devastated), purchased the online study guide and read every last word in the book until I got it.  The third time I took the test, I got 84%.  Honestly, the biggest help was the practice test because it is 150 questions and I recommend you set aside 5hrs 40mins to take it in its entirety.  

So, hopefully this was helpful.  You will pass the test the next time okay, so don't give up.  Have a great day.


----------



## kmorandi (Dec 20, 2011)

I had both the study guide and the practice tests. I think the practice tests helped a lot more than the study guide. In fact, I kind of wished I hadn't bothered with the study guide. I felt that time would have been better spent in reading all the CPT and ICD-9 guidelines again.


----------

